# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  lucid dream during surgery?

## smouse

I had a strange thought. Does anyone think it would it be possible to WILD when your put to sleep for surgery? Because that would be crazy. Or if you could OBE/astral project and watch them perform the surgery on yourself? I saw a show where a lady claimed to have a OBE while in surgery. And she could see them cutting her open and when she woke up she could even recall the tools they were using and mentioned some of the things the doctors actually said while doing the procedure. Anyone have any thoughts or experiences?

----------


## gab

People having OBEs during surgery is usually when they have a NDE (near death experience). That's when his heart stops and while they are trying to revive him, he sees the light and deceased relatives and stuff like that.

I have heard a surgeon say, that when they put you under anestesia and tell you to count backwards and pick a nice dream, that's not exactly true. You don't have any dreams while under. Not sure if that's so, I  have only heard it from this one source.

But I have also thought about that and came to conclusion, that I don't want to risk and stay aware during surgery and possibly feel it. I know it can happen. You feel the pain, only you can't even blink to let them know, because your body is paralised.

----------


## MasterMind

Some believe that the "soul" is in the heart, because that's the first thing that is created of you, and everything is built around it. 

No logic to why the soul would be there because of that, although it can be a fun thought.

And yeah surgery is often reported to give OBEs.  :smiley:

----------


## Carrot

I had a wisdom teeth surgery once and I was put to sleep for an hour. During that hour I don't recall any dreams at all and I wonder did I even have any dreams. I didn't sleep much the day before so considering that if I fall asleep normally, it would be highly possible for me to enter straight into REM and dream. 

However, the one hour in the theatre passed really fast. I was put to sleep, blankness in between, and then I woke up and my mouth was swollen.

----------


## gab

> Some believe that the "soul" is in the heart, because that's the first thing that is created of you, and everything is built around it.
> 
>     No logic to why the soul would be there because of that, although it can be a fun thought.



Not sure if this is about my post, but I have not said that your soul comes out of your heart.

What I meant is, that when your heart stops, which may happen during difficult surgery, you die. First clinically - your breathing stops, and if you not revived, you die biologically.

During this time you may have OBE/NDE - since you have died. That's when you go throught tunnel, see the light, your relatives and you may talk to an entity about staying there or returning to your body.

If they don't revive you, you obviously can't return to your body.

----------


## Sensei

She sounds like she might have experienced a messed up anesthesia with "seeing through your eyelids". It does happen some times that people when they are put under anesthesia are just paralyzed, not actually "under" they feel the pain and hear everything that goes on around it is considered a living hell. But, if there is one extreme (not being able to move but being able to use all of your sense) and another (completely blacked out) It seems to me possible that she could have halfway woken up and just her eyes were working, kind of like SP except the medicine is paralyzing you. Also Seeing through your eyelids is very common and I think that it is just your mind completely collecting all the data that you have from other senses and from the past to completely piece together the scene in front of you.

----------


## smouse

Ya I assumed it would be some kind of anesthesia glitch, or half awake thing like that because I've heard about it happening to other people. But if you could intentionally have a OBE or near death experience by being put to sleep that would be crazy. Maybe a little unnatural but still cool haha. Even just being put to sleep while in REM and having lucids would be cool. I wanna try it if I ever have surgery haha

----------


## CharlesD

I've been knocked out a couple times and each time I didn't recall even the hint of a dream.  Once was for elbow surgery and the other for a wisdom tooth.  With the tooth, I remember wondering when the stuff was going to knock me out and it was already over.  Same with the elbow surgery.  I remember lying down on the operating table and then opening my eyes a second later in the recovery room, not even aware of the passage of time and with no memory of even the sensation of falling asleep.  I don't think you even dream when you're under.  Maybe the sleep is too deep.

----------


## Woodstock

It would have to be very deep sleep so you don't wake up, so I doubt you would dream if it works right.

----------


## gndiego

Imagine how crazy it would be to die while in a lucid dream. LOL!

----------


## Sensei

Holy crap that would be weird.

----------


## dms111

IIRC you are not asleep when under anesthesia. You are in an unconscious state that exists unto itself, meaning what happens to the brain under anesthesia does not happen any other way. Only anesthesia does it.

I've been put under twice and neither time was there anything resembling a dream. Times passes by in an instant. As the anesthesia was being injected I felt vibrations very similar to what's experienced during WILD's. This happened a number of years before I started WILDing so my memory might not be perfect, but falling under anesthesia felt almost exactly like falling into a WILD. The only difference is there's no dream to enter. I felt like my consciousness was rapidly shrinking until I disappeared completely. When I woke up two hours had passed but time passed so quickly for me I didn't think the surgery had even started yet.

----------

